
%Location – http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org - grzm
http://wwwwwwwww.jodi.org/
======
grzm
Jodi[0] is an internet art collective, and this is one of their pieces from a
couple of decades ago. View source: it provides a whole new perspective.

David Schmudde included this in his Strangeloop presentation (which includes a
discussion of the role of art in engineering).[1]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodi_(art_collective)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jodi_\(art_collective\))

[1]:
[https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/misuser.html](https://www.thestrangeloop.com/2018/misuser.html)

